# Dallee new 32 bit sound system



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just ordered Dalleesnew 32 bit polyphonic sound system from RLD should be here Monday. More to come. Jake


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got the unit from RLD and boy is it small, will be using it with a silent REV unit. On to the install see pictures in the gallery above. Jake


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Any video so we can hear it?


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Got pulled àway for work will complete the install this weekend. Sounds great on bench test. Also Called just released the steam version will order one from RLD tomorrow. Jake. Never posted a video before is it easy?


----------

